# Amazing local cauliflower



## jcam222 (Nov 4, 2021)

Stopped in to my favorite Mennonite / Amish store today and saw these irresistible cauliflower. First the yellow caught my eye because I swears it bigger around than a basketball! Of course I couldn’t pass on the amazing purple either. Having no plans to do justice to the purple I’ll likely vacuum pack and freeze for a future purée. Will make for a gorgeous dish. Will likely do a cheddar mash with the yellow. I don’t know what they are fertilizing with but it’s working lol.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 4, 2021)

Very nice Jcam. Looking forward to the pics. of what you do with the purple.


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 4, 2021)

That’s incredible! Gotta have a lot of fun with those! Can’t wait to see what you do!


----------



## DougE (Nov 4, 2021)

That's some nice looking cauliflower. I too wonder what what they fed it .... almost looks like mutant heads.

I don't raise it, or broccoli anymore. The bugs usually end up eating more of it than I do. lol


----------



## Nodak21 (Nov 4, 2021)

Is that real? Or food coloring? Honestly only ever saw white cauliflower


----------



## negolien (Nov 4, 2021)

Man some nice stuff I love cauliflower. I like using  Chef Eyal Shani 's recipe.  Enjoy the benefits of living near Amish and other cool peoples in the N.E. bud. What other cool items u get from farmers and stuff good meats ?


----------



## negolien (Nov 4, 2021)

as an fyi  Purple Cauliflower: Here's Everything You Need to Know | Allrecipes


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 4, 2021)

Nodak21 said:


> Is that real? Or food coloring? Honestly only ever saw white cauliflower


It's real...


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 4, 2021)

There are also purple carrots....


----------



## DougE (Nov 4, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> There are also purple carrots....


Don't forget the purple potatoes ....


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 4, 2021)

douge said:


> Don't forget the purple potatoes ....


or the purple onions! Hell you could make a purple stew! LOL!


----------



## DougE (Nov 4, 2021)

Purple cauliflower, carrots, taters, onions, cabbage ......... yeah, plenty of purple stuff for a stew


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 4, 2021)

Don't forget purple bell peppers, kale, okra, and basil those are the ones I could think of off the top of my head I have grown all of those as well as the purple cauliflower


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 5, 2021)

Those are awesome . I was going to skip shopping today , but now I need some cauliflower .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 5, 2021)

Wow.  I guess it about time for me to get back on the horse.  Took a break after blood work and my eyes are telling me the party is over!


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 5, 2021)

I would add them both to a salad for some eye-popping colors as well as that great cauliflower flavor!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 5, 2021)

We didn't eat any of this when I was growing up . My kids got me to eating some of it , and cauliflower is one of my favorites . My son makes it buffalo wing style . 
Man it's good like that .


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 5, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> We didn't eat any of this when I was growing up . My kids got me to eating some of it , and cauliflower is one of my favorites . My son makes it buffalo wing style .
> Man it's good like that .


My wife has done that for us and also a dish with casserole dish with marinara and parm.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Nov 6, 2021)

I like to take cauliflower, cut it up into chunks, boil it in salted water and then take the mixer to it to make faux garlic mashed potatoes to top cottage pies.  Much lower glycemic index than the taters.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 6, 2021)

1MoreFord said:


> I like to take cauliflower, cut it up into chunks, boil it in salted water and then take the mixer to it to make faux garlic mashed potatoes to top cottage pies.  Much lower glycemic index than the taters.


I do a lot of mashes with cauliflower and also cauliflower and turnip. Many of my posts here include them.


----------



## forktender (Nov 7, 2021)

Cauliflower  soup is killer...throw the whole head into a pot of homemade chicken stock, add a whole diced sweet onion and a couple of diced carrots and some fine chopped parsley. Cover it and cook it until everything is soft. Take a masher and have at until it is a small mash size. Boil up a pot of macaroni noodles and make sure to have a bunch of grated Romano cheese on hand. Add a cup or two of noodles to a soup bowl, then cover the noodles with the soup and add a bunch of cheese. Best served with crusty sourdough bread and butter on a cold night.

Grilled  cauliflower  steaks are awesome as well., cut into 1 to 1 1/2'' steaks season with your favorite rub and grill hot and fast until they get a nice char on them.  I like a vinaigrette with Romano cheese  on them when served.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 7, 2021)

That would make colorful pickled cauliflower!


----------

